# Water filter alarm?



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of a water filter alarm? Ran around yesterday for a bit and got back to ramp put boat in N and started hearing this beep beep beep but only at idle? I read up a little bit on it and a few other guys have had similar issues and claim it's the water/fuel separator under the cowling. Just wanted to see if it's as simple as removing the reservoir and draining it or should the dealer do it? I'm pretty mechanically inclined but when it comes to stuff that's new or under warranty I tend to shy away.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

it's as simple as removing the reservoir and draining it. I let my filter dry out in the sun for a while then reinstall.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome I will go do it now so it can dry the rest of the day! Thanks!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok I purged the vapor canister and pulled filter got about 1/3 water in what I took out hopefully solves the issue! Thanks again


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you have an inline fuel/water separator? It should have never gotten to the engine one unless you got some really bad fuel.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes I have one I siphoned the tank when I first got the boat because I wanted to put fresh non-E from the station I frequent and pulled quite a bit of garbage out so the fuel that was in the boat when I bought it was prob pretty nasty!


----------



## CaptAlan (Mar 20, 2016)

There should be a drain valve on the bottom of the racor fuel water separator. Just get a cup put it under the valve open the valve and drain the water at the bottom close the valve.
you might want to keep your tanks full if you are having fuel water problems. It prevents condensation.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't have a racor but plan on replacing mine with one soon! I keep my boat in my garage and run a dehumidifier for a few hours throughout the day rarely have moisture issues as the garage stays pretty steady temp throughout the day! I believe I had some Nast fuel from down south that sat for a while before I bought the boat!
Thanks for all the advice


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would keep any eye on both filters at the end of your next trip out to be safe. And get a Racor with clear bowl filter asap. Much easier to drain and inspect on a regular basis.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Ordering one tomorrow!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Racor installed also replaced fuel filter under cowling!


----------



## CaptAlan (Mar 20, 2016)

You might want to polish your fuel if you are having issues with it. Or just get a cup to drain the filter into and hope the fuel is good aside from the water...


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I just read up on the fuel polishing seems more for bigger fuel systems but I am sure it can be for smaller rigs as well. I am only running a 15gallon cell. Hopefully the new racor will prevent any issues in the future! I have had zero problems in the past with the station i frequent although all stations do get a bad batch every now and then. Thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Seems like a cool little setup to build for running after fill ups?


----------



## CaptAlan (Mar 20, 2016)

You only really polish your fuel after you realize you have a bad tank full be it you left it siting around for a while or you clogged a filter in 5 min of operation. But I do know some guys with bigger boats that have integrated fuel polishing systems in their fuel system. 
Polishers are realy not hard to home build all you need is a piece of starboard to attach the pump and filters to and some hose to connect them. The system that we use at work is a electric pump then a series of racors starting with a 30micron then a 10micron then a 2 micron. The idea behind using sucsesively smaller filters is to prevent useing up the finer filters on the larger debris. I do think that runing the filter for a week is over kill though. I think we do 10 passes I.e. For a full 400 gallon tank with a 100 GPH pump we would run it for 40hrs. For best results go out on a rough day and beat the crap out of the boat. This moves the sediment around the tank letting it get sucked up by the polisher... Or your fuel pump. Good luck with your fuel system!


----------

